# Hood scoop removal



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I decided to paint the hood scoop inserts either matte black or gloss black. I have some experience at school painting plastic, fiberglass, wood, and metal. I will sand them to about 1,000 grit sandpaper, then paint them.

Something I am not sure about is if I decide to go with gloss, will I need to use clear coat at the end? Also I am not sure how to remove the inserts, if anyone has done this without damage to the inserts, please explain how. Would you go with gloss or matte black? The car is Cyclone Grey Metallic by the way.


----------



## GTOwner (Jan 31, 2009)

Did you ever get your scoops painted?


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

why would you sand it to a 1000 grit you only need to scuff it up with 400 grit for solid colors.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The finer the sand paper the less chance you'll see any flaws in the paint. 400 grit will leave huge and deep scratches compared to 1000 grit.


----------

